# Let's see those full viv shots!



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

Alright, this thread is dedicated to full tank pics of your vivariums (please include size or dimensions). Let's see 'em!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

Or not...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

Well, I just recently showed pictures of my vivarium in another thread. But here is one for you for this thread.

48"x30"x18" Obviously the plants need time to fill in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

Looks good, Steve! 

The point of this thread was to compile a bunch of everyone's viv shots...rather than having to look through six pages worth of past threads. This way, someone can do a search or just find the thread, and it's all right there (whether for inspiration, or just to get a quick look at who has what, etc.).


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

*Well, if you say so...*

I posted this not too long ago either. I finished this one about a week ago, so the plants need time to fill in as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

*Nothing spectacular....*









My cobalt tinc tank








future home for my leucs








current home for my leucs and future home for my Auratus








current home of my Auratus








future home of my sole aurotania (until I possibly by some more).


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

72 gallon Bow Front Paludarium

Tim










Try again:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Thats a really nice tank, how did you keep the land/separate from the water? is there a divider in there? I thought I saw neon tetras, are there any frogs in it?


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Another pic of the lagoon section.










Tim


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

Do the frogs ever get in that lagoon? And also do you have any construction pics?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

*viv*

yeah id like to know how you seperate the land and water and how did you make that waterfall? its a very cool tank.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Here are some pics of my latest:

Full View:









Front View:









Left View:









Right View:









Pictures are kind of crap, but should give the general idea.


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments. I do have some pictures, 
including construction pics at: -
http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.pl ... 00&thumb=1

There is a brief description of each stage. 
The pictures are not in order and be sure to 
make it to the second page.

The tank houses:
Land
1 - Tinc (M)
1 - Leuc (M)
1 - Azureus (M)
2 - Galacs (?)
2 - Anoles (M/F)

Water
1 - Rice Paddy Frog
2 - Africian Dwarf Frogs
4 - Freshwater Amano Shrimp
8 - Neon Tetras
4 - Long Fin Zebra Danios
2 - Gourmies (M/F)
1 - Cory Cat

Tim


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Aaron, alls i can say is WOW


----------



## k2bordr03 (Jul 15, 2004)

My tank 36x18x26.5


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Chicken wire stuff could be dangerous.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Tim whats that tree like plant in your viv?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Can anyone see k2bordr03's tank cuz i cant?


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

I cant see it either


----------



## k2bordr03 (Jul 15, 2004)

should be able to now


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

nope, still a red x.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

k2bordr03, this is the message,


Ripway Web Hosting 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download Blocked - User Transfer Limit Exceeded 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This account has exceeded its maximum 24 hour transfer limit. Please try back later.


----------



## benmz (Feb 18, 2004)

Not full viv shots, but pretty good.









the mid story of my vent tank.









My new imitator tank. One of the beauties is in the lower left corner.









cobalt tank

As you can see, I keep things pretty simple. The cobalt tank took me a month to make and has a waterfall and such. The vent tank I've tinkered with and you can see the orchids in there...I've found that frog tanks are great nurseries for plants :wink: the imitator tank took me about 20 minutes to put together.

-Ben


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

What kind of wood is that (the real twisted stuff)?


----------



## benmz (Feb 18, 2004)

You like it? It's bittersweet vine that has multiple growths twisted around each other. I was able to get some at our worksite. I am going to cut some more if I find more intersting peices and offer it for sale in a couple of weeks. I've got a fat one where the branch it was wrapped around rotted away so it's an awesome spiral. I think I will cut a piece and put it in my leuc tank, but I've got more. Here is a link to some more pics of the stuff. I made an epiphytic hanger from it as well. The top 2 broms are the fireballs I got from you.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v142/benmz/vines


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Go Ben!!! CUT IT ALL DOWN. The stuff is a nasty invasive from Asia. Boo to all that grow it!

Looks very good in your tank.


----------



## benmz (Feb 18, 2004)

That's what I say. We're cutting it at the base of most of the trees that have it, and I'm cutting off chunks that are interesting looking to keep/sell.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Link didn't work for me?


----------



## k2bordr03 (Jul 15, 2004)

how bout now?


----------



## benmz (Feb 18, 2004)

Woops, try it this way..

http://photobucket.com/albums/v142/benmz/Vines/


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks. Those broms are looking good lol. Not a bad way to grow a bunch of broms in a small area.


----------

